# General Manager / Branch Manager



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Founded in 2005, Wild Ridge provides full-service maintenance including Mowing, Landscape Maintenance, Landscape Enhancement, Lawn Care, Irrigation, and Snow Removal for commercial clients. Wild Ridge serves entities such as Industrial Properties, Office Complexes, Homeowner Associations, Retail Locations, Apartment Complexes, and Health Care Facilities. Our mission is to consistently perform the highest quality of workmanship with unmatched responsiveness, ensuring the enhancement of the beauty and value of every clients property.

The General/Branch Manager is responsible for leading all administration, operations and sales team members within the company. Coordinating the use of resources, including labor, equipment and materials to complete scheduled work within budget, safety guidelines and quality standards. Promotes the development of all staff members by setting expectations and personal growth measurements.

This position is full time and compensation includes; salary, paid time off, full insurance for employee and family members, and other benefits.

For more information please contact the office;

Wild Ridge Lawn & Landscape
3355 S. Arlington Ave. 
Indianapolis, IN 46203

Office: 317-784-5296
[email protected]


----------

